# Middlesbrough knitters & crocheters



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Is there anyone from around middlesbrough in the north east of england interested in getting together for a knit & natter ? ( or crochet ) Alyson x


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Alyson, I live up the way from you in Jarrow, which is next to South Shields, between Sunderland and Newcastle. I may be interested, as I do both knitting and crochet. Leonora.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Thats a start then we will see if there is anyone else interested.I do both knitting and crochet too like you


----------



## margaretscott (May 28, 2011)

Hi Alyson

I live in Washington ( the original one!) and would love to meet up with fellow Knitters, perhaps we could find somewhere reasonably central, I drive o transport isn't a problem

Margaret


----------



## mstables (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Alyson
I live just outside Durham and may be interested if somewhere central - I knit and sew but not clever enough for crochet!


----------



## liscal (Jul 30, 2011)

Wish I could say yes.....I used to live in REdcar and worked at Teesside POlytechnic for years.....Now in sunny California but how I miss home somedays ....


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, I was born in Great Ayton where I probably had my first knitting lesson from my mother. However, I have lived near Victoria, British Columbia, since childhood. I love that corner of Yorkshire and have made many trips back. Wish I could do it again and maybe join you for a knitting session. Good luck in forming a group. I was one of the founding members of the Victoria Knitters Guild, so anything is possible.


----------



## mstables (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Alyson, any more responses to the knitting meetup? I would be very interested in this. Maybe also trading items/yarn etc. Maggie


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Where in California do you live? My immediate family live in CA even though I live in Canada. I remember going to Redcar as a child before we left Great Ayton.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi no not really thought we would have had more people interested


----------



## liscal (Jul 30, 2011)

I live in Fallbrook - avocado country- close to San Diego. It is a small town in the hills - a lot like home actually - a lot of avocados grown here.
I lived in Alberta Canada for a year in 1984 - visited Vancouver often and loved it. 
We had a weaving Convergence there a couple of years ago.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I know Fallbrook very well. My daughter lived for over 30 years in Carlsbad. Every time I went down there we would drive to Fallbrook for lunch. Can't remember the name of the restaurant but it was sort of a greenhouse either connected to or next to a nursery. We loved some of the shops there, too, but some have closed. Maybe one of them was call the Two Bees or something. My daughter now has a vineyard in the Ramona Valley. If you want the address I can let you have it. Incidentally, I had and uncle (Dad's brother) who was once the mayor of Redcar and he had a pub Might have been the Green Man.


----------



## liscal (Jul 30, 2011)

I am amazed you know Fallbrook - we are in the back of beyond so i am told......The restaraunt would be the Garden Centre.....its still going strong. Two Bees have gone but we still have really nice shops. A great knitting shop......well stocked and really nice people.
What was your uncles name?. I lived in Redcar/Saltburn all my life until I was in my fifties......
You and i have a lot of connections. I used to go to ramona often when I had sheep - we shared a shearer. Now i like to travel the world and the sheep had to go  ......
Nice to talk to you


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

I live in Middlesbrough and have been looking for a group to join - did you have any success with this? 

Ellie


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Ellie no unfortunately nothing happened .I know Leven Crafts at Guisborough do some Saturday morning knitting sessions and I have also seen knit and natter advertised on a church hall window in Cyprus Road Marton .Where abouts in Middlesbrough are you ? I live in Normanby do you know it ?Alyson x


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi, I live in Linthorpe, but have a car and satnav so can find my way round most places  I do crochet rather than knitting, but would love to meet other people who do either. I'd be happy to help out with getting something up and running if you like?


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi I do crochet rather than knitting too .I have been knitting since childhood but crochet took over about 18 months ago . 
It would be lovely to see some of your work on here .
Have you been to Saltburn to look at the knitting on the Pier ? it is amazing.
Also a new wool shop opened in Saltburn on Saturday .I am very lucky we have a very good wool shop in Normanby.
If I suddenly go quiet it is because the baby has woken up ,I am a registered childminder an dhvae a 9 month old baby here today ,he is sleeping at the mo.
Some help getting a group up and running sounds good to me .Alyson x


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2012)

I've seen the pics but haven't been over yet, really want to go though as looks really impressive.

Yay! Another crocheter! 

I'll send you my email address via private message and we can see what we can do to get a group going  And I'll have a look at sharing some photos (they are on my home PC).


----------

